

Want a Tropo.com USB Bottle Opener? - danyork
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2010/11/want-a-tropocom-usb-bottle-opener.html

======
abyssknight
This is pretty cool. For anyone who doesn't know, Voxeo is kind of like the
enterprise, super-scale version of something like Twilio but that's just one
of their products, VoiceXML. They do a lot more with SIP and IVR. They do some
awesome stuff over there, and they have an office here in Orlando, FL. One of
their directors comes out to FAMiLab sometimes, and he's really cool and
knowledgeable.

